# موضوع هام في صيانة البيرنج من اسباب و علاجها مهدي ل د/ محمد باشراحيل



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اضع بين يدي اخواني فايل اكثر من رائع في صيانة البيرنج و مهم جدا جدا لمهندسي الصيانة
و هذا الفايل:56:مهدي للدكتور محمد باشراحيل و كل مهندس يريد ان يتميز في مجاله 
ارجو من اخواني تقييم موضوعي فهذه اول مشاركة و الدعاء لي بالتوفيق في العمل و بامر الله انتظرو المزيد في مجال الصيانة بامر الله
اخوكم 
محمد صلاح أبوذكري


:56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (31 مايو 2009)

خواني الاعزاء هذا الفايل مهدي خصيصا للدكتور محمد باشراحيل ارجو من الجميع الدعاء له بدوام العافيه فهو شخصية لها جهد كبير في هذا المنتدي مع اني لم اقابله حتي الان و لا اعرف عنه سوي اسمه لكنه دخل قلوبنا بحبه لعمله و اخلاصه لخدمة المسلمين في هذا المنتدي
.....................محمد صلاح.......................


----------



## ابو محمود (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخ محمد 
وربنا يسدد خطاك
وجارى التحميل
اللهم ارحم المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات الى يوم الدين


----------



## اسامة القاسى (1 يونيو 2009)

محمد صلاح ابوذكري قال:


> خواني الاعزاء هذا الفايل مهدي خصيصا للدكتور محمد باشراحيل ارجو من الجميع الدعاء له بدوام العافيه فهو شخصية لها جهد كبير في هذا المنتدي مع اني لم اقابله حتي الان و لا اعرف عنه سوي اسمه لكنه دخل قلوبنا بحبه لعمله و اخلاصه لخدمة المسلمين في هذا المنتدي
> .....................محمد صلاح.......................


شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس محمد صلاح وبجد الدكتور محمد باشراحيل يستاهل ان كلنا نشكرة وهديتك دى اقل حاجة نقدمها لة تعبيراعن حبنا الكبير لة " جزاة الله عنا كل خير "


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يونيو 2009)

محمد صلاح ابوذكري قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اضع بين يدي اخواني فايل اكثر من رائع في صيانة البيرنج و مهم جدا جدا لمهندسي الصيانة
> و هذا الفايل:56:مهدي للدكتور محمد باشراحيل و كل مهندس يريد ان يتميز في مجاله
> ارجو من اخواني تقييم موضوعي فهذه اول مشاركة و الدعاء لي بالتوفيق في العمل و بامر الله انتظرو المزيد في مجال الصيانة بامر الله
> ...


 


محمد صلاح ابوذكري قال:


> خواني الاعزاء هذا الفايل مهدي خصيصا للدكتور محمد باشراحيل ارجو من الجميع الدعاء له بدوام العافيه فهو شخصية لها جهد كبير في هذا المنتدي مع اني لم اقابله حتي الان و لا اعرف عنه سوي اسمه لكنه دخل قلوبنا بحبه لعمله و اخلاصه لخدمة المسلمين في هذا المنتدي
> .....................محمد صلاح.......................


 
اخي الفاضل المهندس محمد صلاح ابوذكرى
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد غمرتني بكلماتك الحبيبة على قلبي 
واسعدتني بعباراتك التي يعجز قلبي عن ايفائك شكرها
والله وانا اكتب هذه الكلمات سرت قشعريرة الى جسدي
وذرفت عيني من مدمعي ، على هذا الحب الذي اجده منك ،​ 
اشكرك وادعو لك بالتوفيق والنجاح في الدارين،،
وشكرا على الهدية الكبيرة في معناها 
بأن خصصتني بها
اللهم اجعل مانقدمه في موازين اعمالنا واجعله خالصا لك 
وابعد عنا الرياء والسمعة ​ 
جزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك فيك أخي مهندس محمد .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يونيو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس محمد صلاح وبجد الدكتور محمد باشراحيل يستاهل ان كلنا نشكرة وهديتك دى اقل حاجة نقدمها لة تعبيراعن حبنا الكبير لة " جزاة الله عنا كل خير "


 
أخي الفاضل مهندس أسامة القاسي 

وبدوري أشكرك على عباراتك التي لن استطيع ان اوفيك شكرها
 إلا الدعاء لك بالتوفيق والنجاح
والله لقد غمرني حبك ،، فأحبك الله الذي احببتني فيه 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا في الدنيا 
واثابك الجنة. ​


----------



## زيد جبار (3 يونيو 2009)

الشكر للجميع : ونقدم شكرنا الخاص للدكتور محمد على جهوده المبذوله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 يونيو 2009)

الأخ الفاضل محمد صلاح ابوذكري.

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع لم يحذف كما ذكرت في رسالتك وليس هناك مبرر لحذفه .

بالعكس الموضوع مثمر ومفيد جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك مساهمة جديدة وفاعلة ايضا .

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 يونيو 2009)

الأخ الفاضل محمد صلاح ابوذكري.

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع لم يحذف كما ذكرت في رسالتك وليس هناك مبرر لحذفه .

بالعكس الموضوع مثمر ومفيد جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك مساهمة جديدة وفاعلة ايضا .

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط مش بتفتح معايا ولا بتحمل وانا محتاجه لاي معلومه عن البلي وكتبت هنا اني محتاجاها اعمل ايه عشان حصل عليها وشكرا


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (8 يونيو 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الروابط مش بتفتح معايا ولا بتحمل وانا محتاجه لاي معلومه عن البلي وكتبت هنا اني محتاجاها اعمل ايه عشان حصل عليها وشكرا



اختي الفاضلة حاولي فيه مجددا و بامر الله هيفتح معاك و شد حيلك و انا تحت امركِ


----------



## tarekgad (9 يونيو 2009)

ما هذا الجمال و هذه الروعه ......................................... جزاكم الله الخير الكثير 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ....................................... و جزى الله أستاذنا ...
.. و دكتورنا الغالي الدكتور محمد باشراحيل خير الجزاء----------------------------


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا جدا الملف اتحمل عندي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 يونيو 2009)

زيد جبار قال:


> الشكر للجميع : ونقدم شكرنا الخاص للدكتور محمد على جهوده المبذوله


 
ليسمح لي اخي المهندس محمد صلاح ابو ذكرى
بشكر المهندس الأخ زيد جبار على دغدغة مشاعري .
بارك الله فيكم جميعا. ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 يونيو 2009)

tarekgad قال:


> ما هذا الجمال و هذه الروعه ......................................... جزاكم الله الخير الكثير
> و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ....................................... و جزى الله أستاذنا ...
> .. و دكتورنا الغالي الدكتور محمد باشراحيل خير الجزاء----------------------------


 

الله يسعدك اخي المهندس العزيز طارق جاد 
عبير كلماتك هيجت مشاعري.
جزاك الله خير الجزاء .​


----------



## eng nesma (24 أبريل 2010)

فعلا الموضوع مفيد جدا بالنسبة لى وانا كنت بدور فيه كتييييييير .
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (26 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## هناء يحيي (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووور بجد موضوع روعه


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (18 مايو 2010)

بارك الله في كل من مر علي صفحتي جزيتم جميعا كل الخير


----------



## وين رايح (10 مارس 2011)

تسلم أخوي

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## اكرم4 (10 مارس 2011)

Thanks Mohammed
God helps heal and Engineer Mohammed


----------



## م/ أبوالعيون (14 مارس 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## sultan0064 (14 مارس 2011)

بار الله فيك


----------



## engineer sameer (17 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك .. اما الدكتور محمد باشراحيل فهو من كنوز الدنيا نتذكره ونعتز به وندعوا له ربي احفظه


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي
شكرا لك مهندس محمد باشراحيل


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (7 يونيو 2012)

كل الشكر لإخواني جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

مشكورة


----------



## الهاروج (8 يونيو 2012)

موضوع جيد ... وشكرا لك


----------



## senuors (8 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
مشاركات مثمرة وكلمات جد معبرة ويعجز الكلام عن وصف ما احدثته فينا 
كل التحية والتقدير للدكتور محمد باشراحيل وكل من سار علي دربه


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (8 يونيو 2012)

جزي الله خيرا كل من مر و شارك
لا تنسونا من الدعاء​


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (8 يونيو 2012)

الاخ محمد صلاح ابو ذكري
المعلومات الموجودة في كتالوجات البيرنج معلومات قيمة ومفيدة ولكن بالنهاية كل شركة تحاول تسويق منتجاتها بافضل الطرق.
وبحسب خبرتنا في مجال صيانة المضخات فانني اود ان اذكر بعض النقاط بخصوص البيرنج
1: من المهم جدا اختيار نوعية جيدة من البيرنج .لان هناك انواع كثيرة مقلدة وتظهر الاعطال فيها بشكل سريع.
2: على المهندس الذي يختار البيرنج ان يعرف معنى الرموز المكتوبة على البيرنج وطبيعة عملها.
3: التركيب الصحيح للبيرينج يطيل عمرها ويقلل الاعطال
4:الصيانة الوقائية من اهم اسباب قليل الاعطال
اخي الكريم الموضوع طويل جدا ولكن اشكرك على ما قدمته والله الموفق 
مع الاحترام
م لؤي الدلالعه


----------



## احمد فوزى زكى (9 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخوان


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (9 يونيو 2012)

لؤي الدلالعه قال:


> الاخ محمد صلاح ابو ذكري
> المعلومات الموجودة في كتالوجات البيرنج معلومات قيمة ومفيدة ولكن بالنهاية كل شركة تحاول تسويق منتجاتها بافضل الطرق.
> وبحسب خبرتنا في مجال صيانة المضخات فانني اود ان اذكر بعض النقاط بخصوص البيرنج
> 1: من المهم جدا اختيار نوعية جيدة من البيرنج .لان هناك انواع كثيرة مقلدة وتظهر الاعطال فيها بشكل سريع.
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس لؤي مشاركة متميزه و بالطبع لازم كل مهندس يعرف يفهم معني كود االبيرنج و غير كده كتيب التشغيل لكل معده بيجي معاه نوع البيرنج و كوده
و اتمني نعمل مواضيع مفصله للصيانة الوقائيه ك تحليلات الرووت كوز و الريابليتي و الكوست و شكرا
​


----------



## محمد مورينو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع . الكتاب موجود عندي من شركة skf مشابه لدرجه كبيره على ما ذكرته , لكن اريد مواضيع او مواقع باللغه العربيه لصديق لي مطلوب منه بحث عن البيريج , حتى لا اضيع وقتي معه بالترجمه . وشكرا لكم مرة اخرى .


----------

